# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] Ψηφιοποίηση Βιντεοκασσετών VHS

## apavlidis

Καλησπέρα σας. Λόγω ότι έχω αρκετές βιντεοκασσέτες στο αρχείο μου, θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε κάποιον τρόπο για να ξεκινήσω σιγά σιγά να τις ψηφιοποιήσω. Ήδη έχω στη διάθεσή μου VHS συσκευή. Απλώς θέλω κάποια ιδέα, μιας και κάποτε χρησιμοποιούσα DVD Recorder με HDD, το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί πλέον.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## lepouras

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Composite-RC...-/321821660449

κάτι τέτοιο θες(όχι αποκλειστικά το συγκεκριμένο) . να το βάλεις στο βίντεο και να καταγραφείς στο πισι

----------


## johnnyb

http://www.e-shop.gr/technaxx-tx-20-...r-p-PER.802186

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/17/kartes-ti...+video+grabber

----------


## apavlidis

> http://www.e-shop.gr/technaxx-tx-20-...r-p-PER.802186
> 
> http://www.skroutz.gr/c/17/kartes-ti...+video+grabber


Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις. απ' ότι βλέπω μου κάνουν ειδικά το technaxx μιας και το βίντεο που έχω (Aiwa G700 του '89), έχει έξοδο rca για ήχο και bnc για το βίντεο (με ένα adapteur από bnc σε rca video διορθώνεται) και επίσης με έναν ακόμη αντάπτορα από ένα αρσενικό rca ήχου σε δύο rca θηλυκά κάνω εγγραφή με δύο κανάλια ήχου.

----------


## aktis

Το dvd recorder  πιθανότατα να ειχει καλύτερη ποιότητα εικόνας απο αυτα τα καινούρια 
Αμα δεν εισαι τελειομανής θα σε καλύψει , αλλιώς ίσως ειναι καλύτερα να επισκευάσεις το dvd recorder 
σου ή να βρεις κανα μεταχειρισμένο . Ειδικά στην ευκολία , η λύση του dvd recorder ειναι απλησίαστη !
Παλιά στο Πλαισιο stock είχε πολλά τετοια usb capture cards  απο απογοητευμένους πελάτες .

----------


## atrwtoss

Εγώ τις παλιές οικογενειακες κασετες τις ψηφιοποιησα μέσω του υπολογιστη μου.Δηλαδη αν έχεις κάρτα τηλεόρασης ένα nero και ένα dvd rec εισαι κομπλε..σύνδέσα την παλια συσκευη vhs στην καρτα τηλεορασεις και έκανα rec την κασετα ξέρω παιρνει ώρα..ώρες! αλλά ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος που ήξερα..τις έγγραψα στο σκληρο και απο κει στο nero (επανακωδικοποιηση βίντεο) και από κει dvd. + Καλυτερη εικόνα +καλύτερος ήχος +Μπορεις να φτιάξεις και ένα μενού dvd αν θέλεις -Για μια κασετα έκανα 4 ώρες την όλη διαδικασια...Υπάρχουν συσκευες που μπορεις να βρεις από vhs σε dvd μην βλέπεις εμένα είχα όρεξη :P αλλά είναι μια λύση με πάρα πολλή καλα αποτελέσματα.

----------

